# How to clean Salt Water equipment?



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

I bought some saltwater equipment and it seems it is really hard to clean. I want to use it for freshwater. Specifically it is a hydor koralia. It has a lot of what looks like calcium and salt deposits. 

What is a safe way to clean this equipment to be used for freshwater?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

let it sit in some vinegar for a while and then clean with a toothbrush or aquarium brush.


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

liz said:


> let it sit in some vinegar for a while and then clean with a toothbrush or aquarium brush.


+1 vinegar

Ive bought tons of used stuff which all comes really dirty and thus far have had no troubles cleaning them with vinegar. Just be sure to rinse enough or else your pH will drop a little.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I've put whatever in a bucket with vinegar and then just run a small HOB filter. This circulates some water and removes any particles too.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We use a different products but most of the time, vinegar will do. When we clean our skimmer, we use Bleach, then vinegar and rinse really well.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Worked like a charm, thanks guys!!

Do you guys know how much vinegar is recommended per part water though?


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

neverlookback said:


> Worked like a charm, thanks guys!!
> 
> Do you guys know how much vinegar is recommended per part water though?


Glad to hear it worked!

I usuallu mix it in a 1:8 ration. You only need a little bit of vinegar.

Best of luck,


----------

